# converting augers to brushes



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all, I've got a wonderful HS55TA (K2) and as much as I love this little thing, I live in a city where the snow that falls is like ripped tissue paper (extremely dry) and we rarely get wet snow (maybe 1 time/year). 
I was just curious if anyone has removed the auger blades and installed some sort of brush assembly like industrial power brush blowers have?

Thanks any input,
Mike in Calgary.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

My initial thought is that the auger an a snow blower draws snow in the bottom of the bucket, For brushes to work they would have to rotate in the opposite direction, pushing snow dirt and debris in front of the blower.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you got a Stihl Combi trimmer? You could get a brush or paddle attachment for that.















attachment for that.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Deezlfan, I do not have a combi tool. I was just hoping to keep the Honda and modify it. 
I know a power brush rotates opposite of what snowblower augers do, but that also means you don't get to choose a precise direction for the blown snow, as you can with a snowblower and chute. 
I read a pdf article ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw3hQcMENwyUkYl3B63OfOxn ) where a guy put a row of brushes on his augers and that worked perfectly but I'm not in the mood to manufacture this (tho he explains well in his thesis). I was hoping for a commercially available product already. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I know a power brush rotates opposite of what snowblower augers do, but that also means you don't get to choose a precise direction for the blown snow, as you can with a snowblower and chute.



Yup, The commercial brushes just push pretty much straight in front of the machine. Less precise I guess but close enough for fluffy snow I think.


----------

